# بخش دانش آموزی > منابع کنکور > منابع زمین شناسی >  کسب 20 درصد زمین در 20 روز باقی مانده

## METTIX

سلام 
اصلا نمیدونم بودجه بندی فصلای زمین چجوری هست 
لطفا کمک کنین
فصلای اسون تر و روون تر که سرجمع 5 6 تا تست بتونم بزنم

----------


## Insidee

> سلام 
> اصلا نمیدونم بودجه بندی فصلای زمین چجوری هست 
> لطفا کمک کنین
> فصلای اسون تر و روون تر که سرجمع 5 6 تا تست بتونم بزنم


چلاجور یه همایش داره برا الا هست جزوه هم داره حدود 5.5ساعته اونو ببین خودش میگه مطالب مهم رو جزوش هم خیلی کم حجمه پرینت بگیر 20درصد رو جوابگو هستش

----------


## Mr.Green

> سلام 
> اصلا نمیدونم بودجه بندی فصلای زمین چجوری هست 
> لطفا کمک کنین
> فصلای اسون تر و روون تر که سرجمع 5 6 تا تست بتونم بزنم


جزوه طلایی چلاجور یا همایش آلاش رو بخون حداقل 30 رو میزنی

----------

